# Padron 3000 (M) Cigar Review - A very enjoyable smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A dark oily wrapper, tight seams and very small veins. Sweet maduro aromas. Light grey ash. The flavors were earthy, with sweet notes of chocolate ...

Read the full review here: Padron 3000 (M) Cigar Review - A very enjoyable smoke


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

This is one of my favorites. Price point makes it a great go to stick. Out of all the cigars I have smoke the Padron 2000 and 3000 maddies is what I have smoked the most of.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

The thing i love about the Padron 3000 is that its consistently good.


----------



## carolinacigars (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the review Jon. I was on the fence about buying a few of the 3000s. Sounds like they have kind of notes I like from my cigars. Now I just have to order and wait for them to arrive...ah what pleasant torture :bounce:!


----------

